# two-way rating system



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

Rienser Jose (Uber)
Oct 25, 18:13

Hi,

Sorry about the trouble here and happy to help.

Uber’s two-way rating system is an integral part of ensuring a high-quality experience for both riders and drivers on the Uber platform. We encourage all users to rate the experience at the end of a trip, and we regularly review both ratings to maintain a safe and respectful environment in cities all over the globe.

Upon a recent review of your account, we’ve discovered ratings that were consistently lower than area standards. As a result, we regret to inform you we will be ending our partnership with you effective immediately. It was not a swift decision as we value each and every driver who chooses to use Uber, however, in an effort to ensure the platform remains an attractive option for riders and drivers, our team had to make this difficult decision.

If you have any questions or concerns, you may communicate with us by responding to this email. Your final payment will occur within the next week.

We wish you the best of luck in your next endeavor and thank you for your time spent as a driver-partner.

If you need to return an Uber phone, please fill out this form, where you can download and print out a complimentary return label. (If you're having trouble downloading the label, be sure to disable your pop-up blocker.)

After you place the label on a small box or padded envelope with the phone, you can either drop the package in a mailbox or at the post office or schedule a USPS pickup at the end of the end of the form.

Best,

Rienser Jose
help.uber.com




What in the f*ck? Thanks dick heads thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

I had a 4.9 star rating, I was rating rides at 1 star and they fire me over it. I suggest all drivers not to rate any rider below a 5 star rating or you'll get your account band.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Were you consistently giving out one-stars, or did you give out only a few?

......oh, and what was the "trouble" about which they allegedly were "sorry" and "happy to help"?


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

I was giving out more 1 starts then I normally do but I was under the impression that It was my opinion of the rider. Not Ubers opinion of how or what to rate the rider as.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am speculating, here, but.............................

I am guessing that they took an attitude similar to the one SPRINT took a number of years back when it "fired" several thousand customers. These customers were the most frequent complainers. Perhaps Uber is interpreting the numerous one stars as a "complaint" on your part. Since it is Uber's considered opinion that you do not like its customers, therefore, you must not like the service, so, perhaps Uber is not the best fit for you. Do keep in mind that I have speculated on Uber's "thinking". This is not my own thinking.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Limpice said:


> I had a 4.9 star rating, I was rating rides at 1 star and they fire me over it. I suggest all drivers not to rate any rider below a 5 star rating or you'll get your account band.


Ohhhh snap.

Uber on.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

1 stars should be reserved to the most dangerous and despicable people.

If you give too many 1 stars, you are ruining it for pax and other drivers.

For example, I don;t pick up low rated pax. I think they are bad people and don;t want to see them. but, if their only guilt is a minor mistake, probably they should not get a 1 star.

With 4.9, you clearly had a good impression on teh pax and they rated you fairly.
If all your pax collectively got an average rating of 3 from you, do you think this is right? Or even ethical?

maybe you shouldn't uber if you are not going to be rating people fairly.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

well not to be a uber homer, but you shouldnt be giving so many 1 stars out. i give a 1 star one every 2 months. like clock work. i do give 2's though to those with high ratings i feel shouldnt be that high, as in short ass trip no tip. or rude. i mostly give 4's and 5's. i never punish for non tip either.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> 1 stars should be reserved to the most dangerous and despicable people.
> 
> If you give too many 1 stars, you are ruining it for pax and other drivers.
> 
> ...


Yeah most likely your right but it's still my opinion of how I would like to rate the rider considering my observation of them during the trip. So how can Uber tell me what to rate the rider and how high of a star level to give them. When Uber don't even have a baseline of what 1 star or 5 stars stand for.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

on another note Ubers Partner app only has a 4.3 star rating. Does that mean we can kick Uber off it's own platform for not maintain a 5 star rating..... lol


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

We can all use common sense. 

I hate appearing to defend Uber, but her we go!

Uber implies what is acceptable when it warns drivers at 4.6 or below about possibly getting terminated. We strive to get the 5 stars. If your reference point is just this number, you will need to see the good in people and forgive their innocent or sometimes even ignorant mistakes. 

Let me ask you specific questions using a few examples:

1. If you pick up a kid going to work at Taco Bell and it is a short fare but the kid is respectful, nice and clearly not a rich person. would you rate him low because he doesn't tip you or the fare is short? 
2. If you pick up a worker from the shopping mall, or pizzaria, or restaurant... and they don;t tip.. would you down-rate them fro not tipping you? even if they are nicest people and waiting for you on the curb when you arrive, address is right, destination is entered?

this weekend I tested my theory and accepted a bunch of low rated people, as loc as 4.3. I was hesitant and results were good. I have solid 5.0 star from all my weekend activities. People are unjustly being downrated for various undeserved reasons. 

but, on the other hand, I down rated a few people. This old and rich guy for example: I picked up from the bar. He input the address wrong. Made me wait and when we arrived to his home, two-story in a nice neighborhood, he stiffed me. he could have tipped 2 dollars and he wouldn't be noticing it.. he probably tipped all the bartenders all evening much more than his fare of 5 bucks. 
He got 3 stars from me. 1 for making me wait, 2 for not tipping me for an earned tip because I searched for him and spent time trying to find his correct address. 

We must give low ratings to bad people, to those that deserve it because they are bad people and have no respect to our time and service. but not to innocent people who are also working class and barely making it.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

well I was just in what star rating I did give out.

1st rider = crack head 1 star
2nd rider = drunk off his ass 1 star
3rd rider = drunk off his ass 1 star
4th rider = rude ass bit*h 1 star
5th rider = stuck-up rich ********* 1 star
6th rider = another crack head 1 star
7th rider = good old county boy 5 star
8th rider = someone inputted the wrong pick up address and drop off address 1 star
9th rider = two hot ass *****es 5 star
10th rider = two drunks one fell asleep in my car and would not get out 1 star


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I had 3 pot heads in my car, we listedned to their gangster rap the entire 25 minute trip.. I 5 starred them... they were nice, respectful and different than me.. I don;t judge people like that and won;t use 1 stars so much. If I 1 star a person, that person myust be really horrible.. Like 1 in 200 or maybe 300 people get 1 star from me. you use 1 stars too much and needlessly.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

yeah well I was under the impression that the star rating was based off my opinion of the rider. Mybe Uber need to give us a little more insight on how to rate a rider not just kick us off the platform.


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I had 3 pot heads in my car, we listedned to their gangster rap the entire 25 minute trip.. I 5 starred them... they were nice, respectful and different than me.. I don;t judge people like that and won;t use 1 stars so much. If I 1 star a person, that person myust be really horrible.. Like 1 in 200 or maybe 300 people get 1 star from me. you use 1 stars too much and needlessly.


yeah pot heads are one thing but when you have some cracked out **** in your ride that looks like they are going to tweak out and still your radio out of your car then yeah 1 star for you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

WOW, never knew Uber would deactive for giving riders low ratings


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

well I give all riders 5 stars and I have a 4.1 and I'm here less then a month---I really had no problems with passengers--maybe I remind them of their parents---they told me to get out of the car and open the door--like bull crap I will--this is not worth it--I never did that as a cab driver--I don't do it now--I am polite to every customer--UBER is nuts with this rating


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Limpice said:


> I had a 4.9 star rating, I was rating rides at 1 star and they fire me over it. I suggest all drivers not to rate any rider below a 5 star rating or you'll get your account band.


agree. I had the same exp before. 
I will just give ever pax 5* because the pax rating does nothing to it
no matter a pax rating more than 4.6 or not, they will still be picked up by someone else. 
I just do 5* pax rating to protect my ratings because my rating is way more important than them


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I regretfully gave 3 stars to 1 pax yesterday.

Address was wrong.

I arrived, waited a few minutes and texted that I as there.

He then called me telling me he is somewhere else. 1 minute away. So, no big deal, I drive there quickly. He is not there. I call him again and he is coming out. Took them forever to get his girlfriend into the car and wish her good bye.

We are at the et the edge of the highway and the pax asks if we go the other route. I say it will be 40 minutes with 3 dozen traffic lights on our way instead of 15 minutes if we straight shoot from the highway. We take highway, pax agrees. As we approach drop off, pax asks if I can quickly stop at a gas station. After 15 minutes pax comes back.

I 3 star this since they made me wait twice. I could have easily gone 1 star this For wasting my time.

I feel like I am very generous with my pax ratings. I hardly ever give 1 stars. Maybe I should be a bit more aggressive.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

notfair, assuming everything you said is right, how do you explain all these people collectively rating their driver a 4.9? Clearly, they had a very good feel for him and valued his service by rating him as high as 4.9. In return for that, he aggressively dented them with very low ratings.

My experience is, horrible people rate horribly.
deal with bad people and your ratings suffer.
if your ratings do not suffer, people you are dealing with are in general good people.
they may be different, their lifestyle can be something you don't approve, but who cares, we don;t want people to be all the same.


----------

